
The True CFR of the Coronavirus May Be 0.5% or Less - metabagel
https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2020/04/the-true-cfr-of-the-coronavirus-may-be-0-5-or-less/
======
nabla9
Author seems to confuse terminology.

Infection fatality rate (IFR) - proportion of deaths among all the infected
individuals.

Case Fatality Rate (CFR) - number of dead among the number of diagnosed cases.

Estimates in Europe and elsewhere put IFR around 0.1 - 0.6%.

------
Finnucane
So at that rate, if we had no containment efforts, and half the US got
infected, there’d only be between a half-million to a million deaths.

